# Sparky looking for a playmate



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sparky is sad  because The Sunshine Boys keep zooming around the room, playing together and he can't join in.

The little guy won't be able to keep up until his flight feathers grow back -- but he sure gave it a good shot a couple of times today.

Unfortunately, by the time Sparky managed to make it over to their cage, Sunny and Shelby were having a "rest" period. 

Here's a little of what happened:

This sure would be more fun with somebudgie to play with.










Hi, I've come to visit . Will you play with me?










Why aren't they inviting me in?










Aww shucks, I think everybudgie is too sleepy now to play with me.










I guess I'll go try out their cage top again all by my little lonesome. 
Lonely bird, I'm such a lonely bird...










Were you looking for me Momma? I'm right here!










Could you  please play with me?










We really should have gotten up to play with the little guy. We weren't very polite and I don't think Momma's very happy about it! 








*


----------



## seka (Dec 12, 2011)

That's so cute. I love the way you tell the story with the captions, and those are awesome photos.

Poor Sparky. Hopefully, he'll be able to keep up soon.


----------



## Pekoe (Feb 16, 2012)

Why must you keep subjecting us to all this terrible cuteness?
And then you add terribly cute captions to it! 
I can hardly tolerate it.

Pekoe thought the yellow budgies were VERY interesting btw  (mummy thinks yellow budgies are interesting too.

...I'm off to swoon over the pictures again


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Aww poor guy!!  I'll send Julio down for a play date *


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*


Pekoe said:



Pekoe thought the yellow budgies were VERY interesting btw  (mummy thinks yellow budgies are interesting too.

...I'm off to swoon over the pictures again 

Click to expand...

I personally think Sparky has been chosen to be the Poster Chick for all
beautiful yellow budgies, though none are ever going to come close to
him 

Poor little Sparky. It's hard being left behind. Maybe tomorrow will be
better?*


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*Deborah, what is that clam shell they're standing on?
Is it for napping on or eating or both?*


----------



## Erika (Aug 7, 2006)

*Aww Sparky, I would have LOVED to play with you :loveeyes:
Haha poor sunny and shelby, its hard work being so adorable all the time, sometimes you just need a rest *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


thepennywhistle said:



Deborah, what is that clam shell they're standing on?
Is it for napping on or eating or both?

Click to expand...

It's for both! Sunny and Shelby have one and Pedro and Poppy have one and they all love them!! Sparky has one too (although he doesn't hang out on it much just yet).

Comfy Clam Perch

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11107663*


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*


FaeryBee said:





It's for both! Sunny and Shelby have one and Pedro and Poppy have one and they all love them!! Sparky has one too (although he doesn't hang out on it much just yet).

Comfy Clam Perch

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11107663

Click to expand...

Thank you for explaining and for the link! I think my boys will love them. Or I think they will. Given the disco ball disaster, I'm not counting on Dan liking anything these days....
But he's getting one anyway.*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Sparky!
It's me, Ollie, I know how you feel!! I have THREE big brothers who can fly so fast that my head sometimes spins! I still have to wait for my wing feathers to grow in And then sometimes they call me the Little Guy I am not little any more, I am going through my first molt, so there
If you want to play, I am always available I bet we would have so much fun together. By the way, I love the color of your feathers!


----------



## Toby (Oct 3, 2011)

Too cute. His colors are simply beautiful. <3


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Oh, Sparky, my Sunny would love to come play with you. Pepito is a bit on the wild side for him. Sunny is slower and more quiet. And Pepito makes this irritating sound when he wants to pick on Sunny or tell him to move. He hogs the food, the perch, the treats, and the toys. That's when we call him, "Baby Brat!" ha*


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

Well I'm glad Sunny and Shelby realized they weren't being nice. Poor little Sparky. 
The little kid just wants to play with the older kids. The best part however is that they weren't arguing.  They look so gorgeous together. Maybe next time they'll all have a play day together. Then Sunny and Shelby can show Sunny how everything is done.


----------



## Shutterflymomma (Mar 20, 2012)

Poor Sparky! Sunshine says he would love to play with you, and you're welcome at his cage any time! (Don't worry,Mom-Sunshine isn't banded, so we could easily tell them apart!)


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Sparky is so adorable! He and Sunny and Shelby will be playing together soon, I know. They are such good boys.


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

Ach Poor Sparky, but I am sure the others will make friends! Or else what about a mate for Sparky?


----------



## pinksand (Mar 17, 2010)

Aw Tallulah would LOVE to play with little Sparky! It would be a major upgrade from his yellow friend in the mirror 

Sparky is just precious! He gets cuter every day and I love your new siggy!!! CUTIE PATUTIE!


----------



## Charis (Aug 9, 2009)

Adorable! I love the pics - Sparky has such vibrant coloring!


----------



## frenchie (Mar 17, 2012)

Love the photos. Great job once again of telling the story.


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

Poor Sparky. Once his wings grow in, I bet Sunny & Shelby will have a hard time keeping up with him.


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Awww, poor Sparky and those naughty Sunshine boys - big brothers are almost always like this to their little brothers ( at least where my own sons are concerned). What amazes me is just how like humans budgies are in their behaviour. The good news is that budgie relationships can change over time - Sparky may end up being top budgie in the end


----------



## VickyLouise (Jun 12, 2008)

Poor Lonely Sparky!!

Come live with Auntie Vicky, I'll play with you _all_ day long! Making the sunshine boys very jealous!


----------



## Cerulean (Nov 29, 2011)

Awwwww. Great pics and captions! Poor little Sparky will get his day to terrorize the room soon enough.


----------



## ErnieAngel (Nov 1, 2011)

Poor Sparky! It's okay, Momma is there to play with you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you everyone!! Sparky has managed to get over to the window playground, has gone to visit with Sunny and Shelby in their cage and frequently welcomes The Sunshine Boys into his home as visitors! I think he's going to fit in just fine. 

Sunny, in particular, seems quite pleased to spend time with Sparky. Shelby isn't as welcoming but not opposed to sharing space with him. 

I'll post some new pictures of Sparky and The Sunshine Boys later on this week. I have them but haven't gone through them to determine which should be posted as of yet. :wave:*


----------



## VickyLouise (Jun 12, 2008)

I am glad to hear they all seem to be getting along 

It does take time to adjust to having a new friend or two! They'll be the best of brothers soon enough :loveeyes:

My offer still stands though Sparky...


----------

